# Rednought Victorian Stormwater Drain, Bristol. Sept 2010



## vwdirtboy (Sep 10, 2010)

Bristol's rednought Storm water drain is now largely redundant after the building of the Dreadnought storm water interceptor.. Now it only see's use during heavy rain and only takes its fill from the Malago stream and surrounding roads. 
The drain is tidal as it empties into the tidal flow of the river Avon.. The large silt deposits are carried in during the tidal phase and with little flow from the Malago the silt builds up in large banks either side.

Plenty of life in the water, Tiny Elvers and adult Eels.. Sticklebacks and some kind of suckermouth catfish that I've not seen before? Next time I go I'm taking a net and bucket and will capture one to classify the species.

Whilst trying to identify the Catfish I came across this interesting article.. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rican-armoured-fish-Leicestershire-canal.html






































































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## tommo (Sep 10, 2010)

u love your dirty holes lol, your missis dropped yet


----------



## night crawler (Sep 10, 2010)

Would not want to fall over in that place, looks like a good explore with some good photo's to boot.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Sep 10, 2010)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> u love your dirty holes lol, your missis dropped yet



Sure do mate! nah not yet, even after dragging her you know where!


----------



## spungletrumpet (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice pics of Bristol's prettiest drain..


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 15, 2010)

The photography is superb - I have to say I agree with Night Crawler about not wanting to fall over  Its going to take more than Mr Muscle to clear that lot in the right hand drain in pic 14.


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 17, 2010)

Great shots every one of them.
Shot three is a total mind-bender,and the last shot shows how close to the ole security guards turning up you must have come.
The Catfish I am very interested in,they have (and there are hundreds of different species of catfish) an amazing adaptibility to live in many different environments,I would love to see a picture of said 'fish' if you manage to capture one.
Erstwhile! many thanks for some cool shots of a hot place I would fear to venture...


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 17, 2010)

Great report, beautifully lit. Loving some of the colours you get down there. I still can't get my head around number 3!


----------



## professor frink (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice work Vdub, how's the hunt for the Catfish going?


----------



## vwdirtboy (Sep 21, 2010)

professor frink said:


> Nice work Vdub, how's the hunt for the Catfish going?




hey Steve, thanks.. baby came on fri so had to postpone catfish collection mission.. but gimmie a few days and i'm on it!


----------

